# JButton Abstand Text - Rand



## Arbon (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo
Arbeite mit Swing und habe einen 25x25 großen JButton erstellt mit der Beschriftung 1
Allerdings wird diese Beschriftung nicht angezeigt sondern mit ... ersetzt, obwohl sich diese einzelne Ziffer einfach im vorhandenen Button ausgehen würde. Durch eine Vergrößerung dieses Buttons auf 50x50 würde der Text angezeigt werden, aber die Buttons sind viel zu groß und zwischen Text und Rand ist jeweils ca 1/3 des Buttons frei, was ich nicht möchte.

Habe bereits einige Methoden probiert, allerdings hat keine davon funktioniert.

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## SlaterB (2. Okt 2008)

```
public class TestGUI
    extends JFrame
{

    public TestGUI()
        throws Exception
    {
        getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());

        JButton b = new JButton("Test");
        b.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(45, 25));
        add(b);
        JButton c = new JButton("Test");
        c.setMargin(new Insets(5, 5, 5, 5));
        c.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(45, 25));
        add(c);

        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(200, 200);
        setVisible(true);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        new TestGUI();
    }
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (2. Okt 2008)

In Zukunft solltest du bei solchen Fragen dazusagen, WAS du schon versucht hast, und wie sich das "nicht funktionieren" geäußert hat. Mit 
button.setMargin(new Insets(0, 0, 0, 0)); 
sollte man den Rand komplett wegnehmen können.


----------



## Marco13 (2. Okt 2008)

Boah... langsam heute


----------



## Arbon (2. Okt 2008)

Klappt wunderbar, danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

